# My husbands' old football cards



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2018)

*My husband found his old football cards.  Most by Fleer.  Not in pristine shape, but he asked me to look them up.  WOW.  I typed in one and in mint condition it was worth over $3000.  I looked at 3 cards with a total value of probably 4500. If they were mint. Not sure if his would be worth anything much, but he figures, why not.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2018)

What they are worth and if there is a buyer are two different things..


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> What they are worth and if there is a buyer are two different things..



I agree.  I told him that, but he thinks he wants to try.  Oh well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)

Marie, if there's a collectable store in your area, you can take them in and get an idea of what they're worth, or maybe get an offer that you may consider.  I've seen the high prices of ones in perfect condition, so I think your hubby should check it out.  http://cardshopfinder.com/storeinfo.asp?categoryID=12455170


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2018)

All kinds of collectors are trying to make up a set from missing cards because a set is worth more money.

So I would give it a try.

My son told me to give his bike away because it wouldn't be worth anything because it was too old.

I had it in my basement for over 20 years.

I sold it on the internet for $250.  It was a French racing bike.

You have nothing to lose for trying.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2018)

My only concern is that the are not in mint condition. He thinks they would be rated fair to good, maybe a couple poor. A friend told him to find a shop that may sell them on consignment for him. Or sell them on FB garage sale.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> My only concern is that the are not in mint condition. He thinks they would be rated fair to good, maybe a couple poor. A friend told him to find a shop that may sell them on consignment for him. Or sell them on FB garage sale.  I will keep you posted.



Kijji or e bay is the way to go.

My nephew had a service manual for an  old vehicle.  He advertised it for $150 and sold it within twenty minutes on e bay.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 31, 2018)

Ugh, the collectible sports card market. Two things killed it in the 1990s besides over production. A baseball player's strike in the early 90s was the beginning of the end to sports card market. Then the manufacturers got greedy by printing some with metallic paint and charging around a dollar a card. Expensive cards took kids and casual fans out of the market and less reason to have an interest in card collecting and the sport itself.

That being said the existing or remaining collectors are hardcore and might very well pay more.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Ugh, the collectible sports card market. Two things killed it in the 1990s besides over production. A baseball player's strike in the early 90s was the beginning of the end to sports card market. Then the manufacturers got greedy by printing some with metallic paint and charging around a dollar a card. Expensive cards took kids and casual fans out of the market and less reason to have an interest in card collecting and the sport itself.
> 
> That being said the existing or remaining collectors are hardcore and might very well pay more.



All of his cards are from the 60's. Looking online  showed me that mint condition cards can fetch very high prices.  A relative of his used to sell on e-bay so he turned to her for advice.  He needs to take several pictures of each. Front, back, corners, etc.  Would prefer to take them somewhere local to see if we can unload the set.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 31, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> All of his cards are from the 60's. Looking online  showed me that mint condition cards can fetch very high prices.  A relative of his used to sell on e-bay so he turned to her for advice.  He needs to take several pictures of each. Front, back, corners, etc.  Would prefer to take them somewhere local to see if we can unload the set.



1960s are good but so many were turned off by the industry in the 90s there's just not as many serious collectors anymore. Again there are collectors willing to spend out there. Mass or over production didn't really hit until the 70s. Best for some collectibles are auctions, not ebay but a physical auction which is basically a consignment of sorts. 

I don't think ebay is what it once was. I think they require a deposit just to list now in case there's an issue. I'd check for a collectible or baseball card show, the fall and spring are the best times because many malls and flea markets allow the sponsors space in slow times. Even if you have to pay an admission in hall it might be worth it to take to multiple vendors at once. If those cards were purchased for retail decades ago sadly it might just pay to be happy with 'a' profit.

Should note besides rare or highly coveted/popular cards signatures and rookie cards tend to pull in a little more.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2018)

What are they good for if you don't try?! Give it a shot.


----------

